# Lubion



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness did my first lubion injection this morning and wow wee I have such a swelling. Never used lubion before so is this normal? Usually use gestone. Got another one to do later as well as clexane. Eek!


----------



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey

I have used it before and it is sore and a bit bruisy.  How come you are on two injections?  I on;y get one and 3 cyclogest.  Interested to know as I think I have low progesterone.x


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

The injection itself wasn't too bad but as the day has gone on it's all white under the skin and swollen ☹ And painful. May try the one tonight in my thigh.  Hopefully it will all be worth it. Cyclogest never agreed with me, so my last few cycles I have always done two gestones in one very large syringe.  When I was on cyclogest I used to bleed before the end of the tww so I assume this is why I get two.x


----------



## fruitbowl (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Waiting, I found Lubion was very sore and bruisy to inject.

I always seem to bleed on progesterone, and I wondered if that was what happened to you when you say Cyclogest didn't agree with you? My cycle just failed due to bleeding, and I was on Cyclogest for most of the 2ww and only swapped to Lubion at the last minute, but I think it was too late.

Just trying to work out whether Lubion might help if taken from ET.


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi fruitbowl, 
I started lubion 5 days before transfer, so have been on them 8 days now and am 2dp5dt. Eek! Trying my hardest not to symptom watch. I am finding injecting the lubion easier in my thigh. It is still painful but not half as bad as doing it in my stomach and have kept my stomach for the clexane and ovitrelle injections. Cyclogest really upset my stomach and I also bled before the end of the 2ww on it. I didn't feel that I was absorbing it as I should and find the injections a lot better. 
Sorry to hear about your cycle  . Definitely ask about it. I know a lot of people do both lubion and cyclogest. Good luck for your next cycle x


----------



## fruitbowl (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks Waiting! Fingers crossed this is the one for you!  x


----------

